# Wired Flooring?



## newbie001 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi All, 

I'm getting different responses as to whether wired flooring is or is not harmful to the pigeon's feet. 

Whilst in general, the aviary has hardwire flooring, the loft has either a piece of wood or slatted floors. What if the loft has also a raised hardwire floor? 

Of course, the loft will have a nest box and the aviary will have perches etc... 

Opinions? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

i have a wired floor and i love it my satinette feet where gros when i had wood floor and i would clean daily. now i just slide out the tray sweep and scrap and im done i do that like once every 2 weeks and i scrap avariy floor a perchs daily. get done in 5 mins ill even do it thrice a day sometimes lol.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

newbie001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm getting different responses as to whether wired flooring is or is not harmful to the pigeon's feet.
> 
> ...


If you have a walkin type loft then the wire would have to be very strong to walk on it.. and the holes small enough so mice can not get in..so IMO in the long run the droppings will get caked in the wire if the holes are not big enough..so then you have a bigger mess and would have to get in there with a scrub brush or something.. If the loft is a hutch type cage loft then yes wire flooring above another you can clean is fine to keep the birds off their droppings, works pretty much like a big bird cage. just to add if using a grate floor for walk in lofts or wood slates you still have to deal with what is under the loft as it accumulates..and keeping mice out is pretty important so the bottom under the slates or wire or grating would have to be closed up enough so mice and snakes can not enter the loft from the grate or wood slate floor, but still beable to rake out the pile of droppings that would accumulate under there.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

3/4 expanded metal flooring works for me. I can walk on it and droppings fall right through. I rake it out once a year for the flower beds and its all compost..


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

If You Are Not Going To Compete In A Club Dont Worry About It,if You Are The Problem May Be Keeping Your Birds In Race Form For Racing.good Luck.


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I lay a sheet of plywood down to cover the floor when the season starts. No problem.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

In cold weather, it wouldn't be very warm, and with only a couple of birds, I wouldn't worry so much about cleaning. A solid floor wouldn't be all that hard to do.


----------

